# Ares Needs A New AVR



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Gang,

It's your friendly neighborhood gaming Mod Ares, I'm looking to upgrade my AVR this time around and have come looking for some advice on some of the AVRs I'm considering. A little backstory for those who may have missed it I purchased my setup back in February of 2010 had to compromise on the AVR so I wouldn't have to compromise on the speakers with that here are my choices.
 









Denon AVR-4311

*HDMI 1.4a Includes 3D Blu-ray Compatibility*
Featuring 7 HDMI inputs, the AVR-4311CI is also equipped with Denon’s high resolution video processor, which accepts standard definition video sources and upconverts them to 1080p HDMI. The latest HDMI 1.4a standard is supported, which provides 3D pass-through (Blu-ray and Broadcast), and also supports Audio Return Channel. The HDMI upconversion allows for a single HDMI cable run to the TV, avoiding the expense and hassle of multiple cable runs, and there are 2 HDMI outputs for even more configuration flexibility.

*Equipped With The Latest Surround Sound Decoders*
The AVR-4311CI features a full suite of the latest high resolution audio decoders, including Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. It also comes equipped with Audyssey’s new DSX surround processor, which derives front height and front width channels for a dramatically expanded front soundstage. The Power Amp Assign function lets you specify the precise amplifier and speaker configuration that’s right for your home theater setup, and there’s also a special Pre-Amp only mode that completely disables the internal power amplifiers.

*Network Ready For Web Audio, Photo and Multi-Media PC Connectivity*
Via the RJ-45 wired LAN connection to your broadband home network, the AVR-4311CI opens up a whole word of content choices, including subscription music services Rhapsody and Napster, internet radio via Pandora, photo viewing via flickr, and access to photos, music tracks and videos on your DLNA-compatible multi-media home PC. That LAN connection also allows for web control, and there’s also an RS-232C serial port for custom integration with 3rd party whole home control systems.

*Easy Setup With Automatic Room Acoustic Correction*
Audyssey’s advanced MultEQ XT32 room acoustic correction system features a microphone (included) to automatically measure the speaker configuration and provide acoustic tailoring for the best surround sound experience, and provides quick and easy setup. The new Sub EQ HT processor provides subwoofer tuning, and can even provide separate processing for each of two connected subwoofers.

*HD Radio
*In addition to conventional AM and FM tuning, the AVR-4311CI also features HD Radio. With HD Radio AM sounds like FM, and FM HD radio sounds like CD.

*Quality Discrete Power Amplifier Section*
The equal power amp design features 9 discrete power amp circuits, and each channel is rated at 140 watts (8 ohms, 20 Hz to 20 kHz, .08% THD). The amplifier section also features the ability to easily handle 4 ohm speakers.









Onkyo TX-NR3008

Once again upping the ante for high-end A/V receivers, Onkyo packs the TX-NR3008 with an extremely generous selection of cutting-edge home theater features. This 9.2-channel networking behemoth has the flexibility to handle the latest high-def and surround formats from DTS, Dolby, and Audyssey, while also giving you the scope for powered audio in two extra rooms. Among the connectivity highlights are an analog PC video input, a front-panel USB input, and eight new HDMI 1.4a inputs providing compatibility with 3D video content. All video sources can be upscaled via HDMI and HQV Reon VX to breathtaking widescreen 1080p, with ISF calibration ensuring optimal video performance. PC-based audio and internet radio come into play too, thanks to DLNA 1.5-compatible network streaming. The key to the TX-NR3008’s dynamic home theater performance is its high-end amplifier design: proprietary VLSC for all channels, a massive transformer, and two separate transformers for audio and video processing. So sit back, strap in, and prepare to be amazed..

*Special Features*



Eight 1080p capable HDMI inputs (V1.4a repeater) including 1 Front with 2 outputs
THX Ultra2 Plus Certification
isf Certified
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by HVQ Reon VX
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
PC Input
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)
Optional iPod Dock / HDradio module via U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ XT32w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume
140 WPC (8 ohms, 20 Hz–20 kHz, 0.05%)









Marantz SR7005

*Elegant Design* Simplicity and elegance characterize the SR7005. First seen on Marantz’s Model 9 amplifier, the iconic porthole display, complete with the Marantz “Star” symbol, provides “at a glance” status checks on input selection and gain setting. The drop-down door hides a vacuum fluorescent display, secondary controls, and connectors from sight until you need them.

*Fits almost anywhere*
Barely 16” deep from front panel controls to speaker terminals, the SR7005 fits where other receivers can’t – on a shelf or in a custom cabinet.

*Audio quality*
With audio circuitry that includes our proprietary HDAM (Hyper-Dynamic Amplifier Module) circuits, Current Feedback topology, and seven fully-discrete, 125 watt amplifiers, the SR7005 provides the dynamic music and soundtrack reproduction you demand.
Vinyl aficionados rejoice! Enjoy Marantz-quality sound from your entire record collection, thanks to the current-feedback MM phono input.

*HDAM*
HDAMs combine the short signal path advantages of ICs (integrated circuit) and opamps (operational amplifier) with the superior sound quality of separate circuit components. 
An HDAM’s size is important, particularly in an A/V receiver where space is very limited. Because HDAMs are discrete designs, Marantz engineers are free to choose the parts best able to preserve the sonic details of your favorite sources.

*Current Feedback*
Current feedback circuits usually exhibit faster rise and fall times and higher slew rates than their voltage feedback cousins. (Think of rise and fall times as an automobile’s acceleration and braking capabilities respectively. Slew rate is analogous to a car’s cornering ability.)
As a consequence, current feedback designs track rapid sonic changes more accurately and thus sound more natural.

*Discrete Amplifiers*
Each of the SR7005’s seven amplifiers is built with the finest discrete components, not off-the-shelf “Power Pack” ICs. As a result, each amplifier delivers 125 continuous watts over the entire audio bandwidth for visceral bass and natural, unforced mid and high frequencies.

*M-DAX* – Makes you iPod and MP3’s Sound Better
Marantz’s M-DAX 2, an updated and refined version of the original Marantz Dynamic Audio eXpander, calculates just the amount of high frequency information typical file compression formats remove – and then restores it so you enjoy full fidelity when playing back MP3 or WMA music files.

*HDMI*
HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) has become the de facto standard for connecting components in today’s best home entertainment systems. The SR7005 fully supports the latest 1.4a version with six inputs (one on the front panel) and two outputs. You’ll enjoy the convenience of single-cable connections, the latest 3D technology, an Audio Return Channel, and Standby Pass-Through. In addition, HDMI 1.4a supports a host of other performance enhancements.

*Connectivity*
The SR7005 makes your home entertainment world far, far larger than you imagined. In addition to conventional sources such as Blu-ray players and set-top cable/satellite boxes, the SR7005 A/V receiver gives you easy ways to listen to the music you’ve already stored on an iPhone or other portable music player, show your photos on the big screen, stream audio from a wide variety of sources, and enjoy music from your Bluetooth-enabled devices wirelessly with the optional RX101 module.

*DLNA*
The SR7005’s Ethernet connection is DLNA (Digital Living Network Alliance) 1.5 and Windows 7 compliant. This means it’s easier for you access and enjoy digital music on your PC. 
The SR7005 connects to your home network, interfacing with other connected components while putting you in touch with virtually everything on the web. You can utilize third-party I/P control systems, perform remote maintenance, and get firmware updates to make your system work better!

*Streaming Media*
Access the world of Internet streamed media through various user interfaces and software. Choose from 1000s of Internet radio stations with vTuner. Listen to your favorite music through Rhapsody, Napster, and Pandora. Share photos with flickr. In other words, connect!

*Bluetooth Wireless Audio* (with optional RX101)
Enjoy the world of wireless audio the SR7005. Just plug the optional RX101 Bluetooth module into the SR7005’s rear panel M-XPort and you can enjoy traditional Marantz sound quality from your favorite Bluetooth-capable sources such as iPod, iPad and smart-phones.

*Surround Sound Processing*
The SR7005 handles all of today’s most advanced surround sound formats. You’ll find a full roster of Dolby technologies such as TrueHD, Digital Plus, Pro Logic IIz, IIx, II, Virtual Speaker, and Dolby Headphone. From dts, we’ve included HD Master Audio, High Resolution Audio, ES Discete6.1, Matrix6.1, Neo:6, 96/24, Express, and Neural Surround.

*Audyssey*
In addition to these surround formats, you’ll also find Audyssey’s MultEQ XT Auto Calibration, MultEQ Pro for custom installations, Audyssey DSX, Dynamic Volume, and Dynamic EQ.
In short, the SR7005 lets you build the perfect sonic environment so you can enjoy your favorite sources./P> 

*Video Features*
Anchor Bay 10-bit Video Processor/Scaler
The ABT2015 10-bit processor, Anchor Bay’s fourth-generation video engine, provides exceptional performance including transcoding, deinterlacing, and scaling to give you the flexibility and convenience once restricted to video professionals.
Thanks to this processing power, you can now connect all your video sources, even legacy formats such as videotapes, and display their outputs via HDMI on your high definition TV.

*User Interface*
New color GUI/On-Screen Display
Easy selection. Easy customization. Easy operation. Those are the benefits of the SR7005’s new color GUI (Graphical User Interface)/On-Screen Display. Simplified yet comprehensive menu screens, liberal use of color, and consistent navigation commands make it easy to choose the performance parameters you want and integrate the SR7005 with the rest of your system.

*Dual-line high density dot matrix information display*
In addition to the main information display centered on the front panel, there’s a second and even more comprehensive source of information behind the panel’s drop-down door. This display shows menu choices for custom setup and other data to help you get the most out of your new A/V receiver. The main benefit? Convenience. There’s no need to turn on your TV to set up or change settings. Do it all from the front panel!

*Custom Setup Options*
The SR7005 offers a plethora of setup options. You can rename inputs to match your system components, even skip unused inputs for faster access to the ones you do want to watch. You can set volume levels for initial turn-on, establish volume limits, and adjust muting to your preference. For multi-zone operation, you can select different audio sources for Zones 2 and 3, even add a different composite or component video source for Zone 2. There are configurable 7.1 preamp outputs as well as a second subwoofer output particularly useful in large rooms. Input Rename, Skip, Level control

*Tuner Features*
In addition to over-the-air FM an AM broadcasts, the SR7005’s internet capabilities will keep you audio-surfing for hours! To help you keep track of all the stations you’ll discover, you’ll find a total of 56 tuner presets (eight stations in each of seven groups). So you can memorize your favorite broadcasts, even those from the Internet, for easy and repeatable access.
Don’t forget the SR7005’s HD Radio capability either. Enjoy FM that sounds (almost) as good as CD and AM that often outperforms conventional FM.
Ready for satellite radio? So is the SR7005. Simply add a Sirius home docking station (and a subscription) to get access to a wide variety of exclusive programming. Remember that the SR7005’s presets work for satellite stations also so it’s easy to tune in your favorite shows.

*Speaker Connections*
The SR7005 provides 11 pairs of high quality four-way binding post speaker connectors. This lets you connect speakers for a full 7.1 system in your main room, add height and/or wide speakers to that system and still have connections left over for speakers in different zones! So when you choose different surround modes, or opt for stereo throughout your home, or a combination of the two, you don’t have to disconnect or reconnect any speakers! Just let the SR7005’s microprocessor route the appropriate signals to the proper speakers and enjoy the result.









Pioneer Elite SC-35

The Elite receivers have always represented the utmost commitment to the artist's original vision. Combining audio and video processing technologies found nowhere else in their class with multiple professional-level control options, all Elite receivers possess the capability to elevate your entertainment experience beyond what you've ever expected. And with an eye towards total home theater integration thanks to connectivity with analog, digital, and network sources in addition to maximum audio and video precision, these receivers are your solution for a completely unrivaled home entertainment control center.

The “Made for iPhone®” certified SC-35 effortlessly incorporates your Apple® products into your home theater. And with Pioneer’s exclusive iControlAV app (downloaded separately via the Apple App Store) your iPhone or iPod touch® is transformed into a full-function remote control. The SC-35 offers connectivity options for all your latest high-definition home theater components, plus support for up to three zones. RS-232 support means compatibility with the latest professional home automation systems from control leaders like Crestron® and Control4®. Furthermore, the SC-35 features an ICEpower® Class D amplifier for unparalleled response accuracy, housed within an audiophile-grade separate component chassis. The SC-35 also brings extensive connectivity for your digital media via Ethernet and a front HDMI® input, and compatibility with Bluetooth sources (using the optional AS-BT100 adapter, sold separately).
*
The Ultimate iPhone Experience--Now In Your Home Theater*
Get a truly plug-and-play iPhone experience with your home theater. Thanks to the SC-35's "Made for iPhone" certification, you can enjoy music with iTunes® album art, movies, downloaded TV shows from iTunes, photos, and more. An included USB/composite video cable makes connecting your iPhone to share your favorite media easy--and your iPhone charges automatically when connected. This included cable also works with most generations of iPod Classic, Nano, and iPod Touch.
Share your videos, and enjoy music with full album information and album art on your TV. Your iPhone device’s wireless and network features remain fully functional and music and movies will mute when you receive an incoming call. And you've got lots of control options--use the iPhone directly, or push a single button on the SC-35's front panel to switch control to the included preset remote and an intuitive, full-color GUI.

Plus, your iPhone device’s music will always sound its best thanks to Pioneer's exclusive Advanced Sound Retriever technology, which restores lost data in compressed music files. So even in a big room, you'll get much closer to the artist's original intent from you iPhone, iPad, iPod or other MP3 player. And Auto Level Control means a smooth, consistent listening experience with no jarring volume changes between your favorite songs and albums.
*
Pioneer's Free iPhone App Turns Your iPhone or iPod touch into a Powerful Control Center
*
Pioneer's iControlAV (free download from Apple's App Store) gives you total control over your home theater sound. With controls for master and per-zone volume, room calibration, and more, you've got a simple but powerful way to adjust your home theater sound any way you like.
The iPhone and iPod Touch device’s accelerometer are used to control balance, bass and dialogue--no confusing sequence of remote buttons to remember, just tilt and maneuver your Apple portable device until the sound is right where you want it.
*
Where Maximum Fidelity Meets Connectivity*
*Access Your Portable Devices, Internet Radio, and More
*
In addition to connections for all your home theater components, a front HDMI input lets you conveniently connect high-definition devices like an HD camcorder to view your videos in all their glory in your home theater. A front USB port lets you connect your digital camera or portable media player to display a slideshow of JPEG photos on your HDTV, or play MP3, WAV, or WMA music files with full ID3 tag and album art support. Elite receivers will display up to 32 album art thumbnails on your TV, and you can scroll through them with the included remote. And your options don't stop with your portable devices. When connected to your home network, the Pioneer SC-35 is your portal for thousands of Internet radio stations -- all just a few clicks of the remote away.
*
Full-Color On-Screen GUI and PC Web Browser Control
*
There are more ways to control your Pioneer SC-35 than just your iPhone. There's a full-color on-screen GUI for use with the included preset remote, so you can make guided adjustments to your home theater sound. Not only that, but the SC-35 lets you connect a USB keyboard so you can rename stations for radio and Internet radio, network settings, and more. For further control, the SC-35 includes PC web browser control software, so you can control your home theater right from your PC or laptop.
*
Release Your Smartphone's Music with the AS-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter (sold separately)
*
For wireless connectivity, add a Pioneer AS-BT100 Bluetooth adapter (sold separately) to release your music from your iPhone, iPad®, Blackberry®, or Android® smartphone as well as other Bluetooth-enabled sources like laptops. And the SC-35's Advanced Sound Retriever AIR technology restores critical audio data that is often removed from compressed audio formats, especially when transferred via Bluetooth.

*How Pioneer's Technology Delivers the Ultimate Home Theater Experience*
*The Latest HDMI Technology Gets You Ready for 3-D
*
All of Pioneer's latest receivers support the latest HDMI 1.4a specification, meaning that you're not just getting the most out of your existing movies and music, you're preparing for the next generation of 3-D video content with the SC-35. And with 6 HDMI inputs, including 1 on the front panel, plus 2 HDMI outputs, you've got more than enough connectivity options for the growing number of high-definition sources available today. And the SC-35's support for HDMI 1.4a's Audio Return Channel (ARC) means fewer cables needed for connecting to your home theater.
*
Pioneer’s Advanced Video Processing
*
Pioneer has long been the leader in video processing and combining. The SC-35 benefits even further with Marvell's advanced Qdeo video processing, which lets you upscale your picture to digital 1080p/24fps from virtually any source, including analog.

*ICEpower Class D Amplification and AIR Studios Certification
*
The first and only THX Ultra2 Plus and Select 2 Plus-certified Class D multi-channel amplifiers, ICE-Power's direct energy amplifier design yields quick-response dynamic output that's incredibly stable during multi-channel performance, all while remaining energy-efficient and cooler-running
The SC-35 has also benefited from Pioneer’s collaboration with the famous AIR Studios in London, where it was evaluated and modified at a prototype level to meet the very strict standards set forth by studio engineers. The trained ears at AIR Studios know first-hand what goes into an artist’s craft and their objective is perfectly in-line with that of Pioneer: to accurately reproduce in the home theater what the artist originally created in the studio.
*
True-to-Life, High-Definition Audio with Dolby Pro Logic IIz and THX Select 2 Plus
*Of course all the latest Pioneer receivers support high-definition audio formats like Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD® Master Audio to give your Blu-ray Disc® movies a soundtrack that's true-to-life. But the SC-35 adds an extra dimension with support for Dolby Pro Logic IIz and THX Select 2 Plus certification for a richer, more immersive experience.
*
Near Studio-quality Sound with Advanced MCACC*

Pioneer's exclusive Multi-Channel Acoustic Calibration system (MCACC) provides a near studio-quality, multi-channel listening experience that customizes each of the SC-35’s 7.1 sound channels specifically to your listening environment.

Additionally, the Auto Level Control feature can equalize volume level differences between tracks playing from a portable audio device or commercials during television programming so the volume can be enjoyed at a consistent level--no more jarring "blare" when switching audio sources.
Where the SC-35 truly shines is with custom control options. Full custom feature-sets including 3-zone audio and video as well as partnerships with 3rd party controllers like Control4, Crestron and AMX ensure compatibility with the latest home automation technologies.


 Well these are the four that are on my short list I'm looking to get this February any advice you guys can offer is most appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal opinion would be either the Onkyo or the Marantz, Both units have well designed amplification sections along with a very reliable solid past. Ive had my Onkyo 805 now for going on three years and it still preforms as well as it did day one. The 3008 has a very powerful amplification section that will out preform many receivers twice its price.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Not that I am close to be allowed to give an opinion on this... I have a thing for Onkyo. Also if you do not need the 3D, the 3007 is a steal on A4L. Even the 5007 is a steal. My love my 5007 and so do the people who come over and are blown away by it and my setup.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

1hagop said:


> Not that I am close to be allowed to give an opinion on this... I have a thing for Onkyo. Also if you do not need the 3D, the 3007 is a steal on A4L. Even the 5007 is a steal. My love my 5007 and so do the people who come over and are blown away by it and my setup.


No worries every opinion is welcomed. 3D isn't a big deal for me but it might be something that I may get in the future and just want to be ready if the need or desire arises at that time. I'm also very curious about the XT32 which are offered on the Denon and Onkyo also have heard good things on the ICE power supplies which is offered by Pioneer, Marantz seems to get good reviews on their ability to handle music.... I wish I could take features from each one and put it into one AVR and make this process easier.

From the specs on the 3008 it has quad transformers for the power supply have no ideal what it means but it sounds good.

Nice to hear from you Tony and thanks for the your advice.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure about the price on those but if I were to buy today it would be the Denon 4810CI or 4311CI whichever I could afford.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Andre said:


> Not sure about the price on those but if I were to buy today it would be the Denon 4810CI or 4311CI whichever I could afford.


Denon 4311 $2,000

Onkyo 3008 $1,900

Marantz 7005 $1,600

Pioneer SC-35 $1,600


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

the 4311CI would be my choice. I likes its ability to turn into a pure preamp


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would pick either the Denon or the Onkyo primarily due to both having XT32. Thanks to your PSB's being quite efficient, Amplifier Sections are not a major issue.

One thing I do not like about the 4311 is the Remote Control which is not fully Backlighted and does not look like a Remote from a 2K AVR. Featurewise, it is excellent.

I have loved my Onkyo and quite like its RC. I do think it has a stronger Amplifier Section as well compared to the Denon. Either one would be great for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello JJ ,

One of the remotes from the 4311 looks like it belongs to the Marantz, also has Audyssey fixed that issue with the XT32 on the 3008?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

XT32 has been fixed thanks to a recent Firmware Update. I was shocked about Denon's RC. It looks like it belongs with a sub 1K AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

So I take it if I go with the 3008 I will have to do an immediate firmware upgrade correct?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. Since Update, no issues with XT 32. Just, an simple Firmware Update and good to go. If getting it, do Update before performing XT32. It really is a great AVR and would serve you well.
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if this would apply to the 4311 as well?:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

My choice out of your list would be the Onkyo as it has so many features and they really are on a roll atm producing great AVR's for the money...


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have setup one of the SR7005 and its a very nice unit, though all the AVRs you are looking at will be able to handle your system very well, I will say I have seen more Onkyo's in for repair where I work than all other brands combined, not that any manufacturer has a perfect record.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

nholmes1 said:


> I have setup one of the SR7005 and its a very nice unit, though all the AVRs you are looking at will be able to handle your system very well, I will say I have seen more Onkyo's in for repair where I work than all other brands combined, not that any manufacturer has a perfect record.


Could that be because they sell more or is it quality issue with the brand? The reason I ask is I have a buddy who does tv repairs and he does more repairs on Sony vs any other brand, due to the fact that they are the most popular for the average consumer.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

My vote goes to the Marantz. I have a SR5004 and I love it. Build quality is great and it has great sound and controllability. I wish I could have stepped up to the 7005.:sad:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Think of it this way TC I have been stuck with the Denon 1910 which BTW is the 2nd unit I have owned since the amp section gave out on the first one. So in other words your AVR is higher in the totem pole in Marantz's line-up while my 1910 is next to last in Denon's four digit line.:surrender:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would say its a bit of both, they do sell alot just not in my side of the industry, would have to look at total numbers sold for both. We see more Samsung and Vizio than anything when it comes to TVs and we sell Sony's, but every region is different. 

Every manufacturer will have parts that will fail, nothing we can do about that, I just have personally seen more onkyo come through for audio repairs than any other brand here, so thought I would throw it out there, but they obviously have many fans and they do offer a great value.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm Denon aholic so you know where i'd put my cash, my second option would be the Onkyo. My Denon is a few years old and from what i've heard lately and read is that there power doesn't ring true as it use to so i'm kind of on the fence, i know Onkyo stays pretty true to there numbers with all channels driven.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I just wish that the 4311 had a better RC. I love the Preamp Mode where the Amplifiers can be taken offline. One issue there is that most people use a 2 Channel or 5 Channel Amplifier and the Preamp Mode is all Channels off or all powered. Still a great feature.

I am also surprised that the 4311 does not have an Aluminum Front Panel being constructed of Plastic instead. I realize this does not have a performance loss, but for 2 thousand Dollars it does stand out to me.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JJ I understand your reasoning, we are talking about receivers in the 2k range so nit picking is valid at this price range. I wasn't aware that the front panel was plastic so it makes me wonder, here is a pic of Denon's remote for those who may wonder what they look like the one on the left looks a little cheap to me IMO.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The issue I have is that the Remote Control from the 1200 Dollar AVR-3805 looked far more expensive. Link to AVR-3805 RC:http://usa.denon.com/DocumentMaster/US/AVR-3805_Final_productsheet.pdf
Denon's AVR-4308 uses a RC similar to it as does the Flagship AVR-5308.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The Remote's look a bit distracting and mind boggleing, i wonder why they don't use the same or similar remote as found say with my 3808 or the 5308:scratch:.
Plastic front case? Thats disturbing, a highend piece of equipment like that should certainley be built like a tank.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I did not know they did a silver finish on there products:foottap:. And yes that Remote is much better tasting then the one Ares pictured, is the 3805 still in production?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay that is messed up I would want that remote, they could have let the 4311 be a solid 9.2 without the heights and wide function and give us that remote IMO.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with ya man!:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There is one thing that I could not live with and that is a backlit remote control, such a tiny detail but important all the same :rolleyesno:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you are spending that much on a system there is no reason you shouldn't also have a good universal remote to control everything. It really is one of the most important products in a system and so often over looked?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> If you are spending that much on a system there is no reason you shouldn't also have a good universal remote to control everything. It really is one of the most important products in a system and so often over looked?


Meh, I've got like five different remotes sitting around in my HT room and I've never found it annoying as long as the volume and blu ray player ones are backlit for darkness.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have had a few all in one remote and that even includes the Philips Pronto but they were all too slow for my liking and I kept on reaching for the relevant remote instead, then when finished watching the remotes went back in the draw, so no big deal...but I cannot understand how manufacturers of AV kit think we do not need back lit remotes as most of the watching is done in the evening with lights down :huh:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I do agree that they should all be backlit and easily readable in the dark. 

I am not a fan of the pronto's and even touch screens in general for home theater use and I have a few crestron touchpanels. I have always preferred and suggested to most users to get a hard button universal remote, whether its from URC, RTI or even crestron as you shouldn't have to look down to mute, ch up/down, or the more basic functions. Touch screens are great for certain uses and a home theater is not really one of them. 

If its slow, its because of the product or the programming and I know URC, RTI, Crestron, AMX, Savant and Control4 all have products which shouldn't have any delay if programmed correctly.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have no problem using the manufacturers remotes that's not an issue, I just wish they were a little nicer for the amount of money I'm going to spend. Does any one know of any reviews done on these AVRs with some bench numbers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

recruit said:


> There is one thing that I could not live with and that is a backlit remote control, such a tiny detail but important all the same :rolleyesno:


Truer words have never been said. The main reason I did not purchase the TX-NR1007 for use as an SSP was specifically because it does not offer a fully backlit Remote Control. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

